

Allegory on bootstrapping - hyfen
http://blog.limedaring.com/allegory-on-bootstrapping

======
chasing
The problem with allegories is that you can use them as a way to say something
in a way that both belabors the actual point _and_ uses some bad metaphor that
really doesn't have much to do with what you're actually talking about. That's
why they're kind of hard to do.

Instead of stuff like this, could you just say what you're saying? Tell us
about your actual experience. What's your product? Who are/were your
competitors? How did you slowly add features to your product whilst holding
onto customers in the face of much more well-funded competition? I'm assuming
that, as a founder, you have concrete stories to tell, here, that might be
quite helpful. As is, it's too vague to be of any use.

Otherwise, this post would have the exact same informational content if you
just wrote:

"I took things slowly with my product, but it's getting better bit by bit, and
I'm okay with that."

~~~
brd
I think the take away here is that although competitors may push a faster
pace, they can fizzle out faster too. This is basically the startup version of
the tortoise and the hare.

I appreciate the reminder that slow and steady is ok even though its not what
you generally read about.

~~~
mindcrime
That's the same thing I took away from this story, and I also appreciated the
reminder. This story might not appear, on the surface, to have a high degree
of "information content" or whatever, but it's still useful as is.

